# Forelle in Alufolie auf dem Grill



## TRO (22. April 2006)

Hallo Fischesser, da die Grillsaison angefangen hat :m und ich von Freunden eingeladen worden bin, habe ich mal noch schnell ne Forelle (45 cm )aus unserem Teich als mitbringsel geangelt. Diese haben wir dann als schmankerl zum "normalen " Grillzeugs auf den Grill gelegt. Diese haben wir vorher in eine Salz/Pfeffer lake ca 1 std eingelegt. Dann mit Porree, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch Möhren & Blumenkohl Butter Salz und Pfeffer in Alufolie zu einem Bonbon eingerollt und für gut 80 min auf den Grill gelegt#6  Ich kann nur sagen , läkka wars.Meine bekannten waren auch recht angetan und es war mal ne willkommene Abwechselung zu den geräucherten Forellen , auch wenn ich diese sehr schätze *sabber* Gruß TRO


----------



## Brisko (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Forelle in Alufolie auf dem Grill*

80 min????????? |uhoh:
Bei mir reichen für sowas 30.....


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Forelle in Alufolie auf dem Grill*

jo - 80 erscheint mir auch nen büschn lang ...
aber nix desto trotz immer sehr lecker !!! (wenn der Fisch nicht zu trocken wird) ;-)


----------



## TRO (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Forelle in Alufolie auf dem Grill*

Ja , waren 80 min ! Bei leichter Hitze und der Fisch war auch nicht klein. Kein bisschen trocken. War genau richtig, hat sich perfekt von den Gräten gelöst.


----------



## Reisender (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Forelle in Alufolie auf dem Grill*



			
				TRO schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , waren 80 min ! Bei leichter Hitze und der Fisch war auch nicht klein. Kein bisschen trocken. War genau richtig, hat sich perfekt von den Gräten gelöst.


 

Wenn du einen halben Garten mit in die Packung legst, dann braucht das natürlich seine Zeit. #6   Ich Lege immer Zwiebeln, Dill und ein Stück Kräuterbutter ins Päckchen, und das braucht dann 15-25 Minuten je nach größe und fertig ist der Schnausssss:k :k


----------

